# burstner 747 / 05 need to find some trim bits - dealer recom



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

we have an 05 747 and i wanted to get some trim bits for it, the coat hooks, 240v electric connectors units etc etc, can anyone recommend a dealer or other location on the web to get these at a reasonable price

thanks


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I would have thought your supplying dealer might help if not try Barrons at Darlington.

Can I ask why you need them, coat hooks ok you want them to match - but it might be quicker and cheaper to buy different ones from Screwfix / B&Q.

What electrical bits are you referring to, E Control , sockets or what??


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

we wanted some additional coat hooks for the bathroom for towels and the 240 sockets for when we put in additional electrics as the ones that come with the van look nice and we want to maintain that look

unfortunately we purchased from a non burstner dealer

i was also wondering if anyone has found they are the same as some other standard item but that items is much cheaper if you get my drift
ta


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

As for additional coat hangers in the bathroom we bought the ones from Lidl that go over the edge of the door. Stainless steel and in various styles work well. We also have one that hangs over the shower screen, no heavy items just small items.

As for the electrical sockets I undertook a major upgrade. I installed an additional ring circuit and added another 16 amp fuse. Uprated the radial socket at teh kitchen to aring circuit.

I split the existing sockets by making them into another ring circuit. I repalced the 12 volt outlet at the cooker with a 240v unit, I bought standard square outlets with a black face plate and transferred the silver one from the 12 v socket - this was then added to the existing circuit. I added another 2 black faced sockets and fitted one beside the heating contol in the rear bed area using the silver front from the socket in the TV unit. I fitted another 240v outlet on the wooden section below the oven just above the worktop again using the silver front from a socket inside the tv unit, these were replaced with the black ones - they are not seen.

I have also installed a satin metal sockets on the seating at the booth and another in the garage. I have also installed a 12v outlet in the garage using the one removed from the kitchen area.

Running the cables 2.5mm 3 core round heat resistant cable (white) was not easy but well worth the bother as it looks like the factory installed it - except cable is not printed Burstner. The fuse box has plenty of extra space for breakers but you have to find a supplier of the German breaker.

I have a certificate for testing and installation of domestic systems 16th edition so I am happy doing this work if you are not confident get it done professionally.


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks for that, some great ideas there, will review the jobs i want to do to mine this weekend

cheers


----------



## judder (Jan 6, 2006)

*Electric Trunking in Burstner*



asgard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also installed a satin metal sockets on the seating at the booth and another in the garage. I have also installed a 12v outlet in the garage using the one removed from the kitchen area.


Hi Asgard any tips on removing the metal trunking to install the sockets pls?
John


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi John are you sure the trucking is metal?

normally plastic and you peal off the face.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

The trim is an aluminum extrusion . I did not remove any of this trim as you can easily feed the wire through. Most of the wires are 2 core 12 volt so plenty of room to feed the 3 core cable.. If you want to talk more PM me and we can arrange a chat.


Bob


----------

